# epson 1100 wf printer REFILLABLE cartridges



## monkeyisland90 (Dec 1, 2008)

I bought refillable cartridges for the epson 1100 WF from cisinks.com and the salesman told me that despite it having regular inks, he said i can siphon all of it out and just refill it with sublimation.. Well my plan was to just use the regular ink instead of siphoning it but wanted to know the following.

1. After the ink starts getting empty and i refill it with sublimation ink.. what can i do to flush out the previous ink so it doesnt mix in with the sublimation? I know it's not gonna be 100% but rather do it correctly.

2. Should I not have bought a prefilled refillable cartridge and should have looked for empty refillable cartridges?

3. What would usually happen if i used a sublimation transfer that was mixed with regular ink.. im sure spots where there were regular ink won't tranfser...


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

You should not mix the inks, it could cause you problems with your print head. It would be best to completely flush the ink out with flushing/print head cleaning solution first, then install the sublimation ink.

Buying prefilled or empty refillable carts is not a big deal. What you do need is a new set of carts for the sublimation inks. You also know about ICC profiles, sublimation substrates, high release paper and the right way to infuse the sublimation dye into the substrate, right?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Your gonna kill him Mark. lol


----------



## mint274 (Apr 29, 2006)

You should get empty refillable cartridges for the wf1100.


----------

